# Phew! That was a close one...



## Brian G Turner (Apr 5, 2004)

Something of a repost:



http://www.bbspot.com/News/2003/01/jaromir.html


----------



## demigod.bran (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 6, 2004)

Even my dear old mother said to me: "I really hated that Jar Jar thing in the Star Wars movie."


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 6, 2004)

If nothing else, it seemed like for the first time ever, a totally fictitious species was actually in a position to sue a movie-maker for unfair portrayal.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 6, 2004)

What plot purpose did Jar Jar serve _anyway_?? That's what really confuses me. I remember seeing a clip of Lucas saying that the viewer had to like Jar Jar.

Why, though? What purpose does he serve to the story and characters? I'm curious what the justification was.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm clearly in the minority here, but I had no problem with Jar Jar.  I thought his concept was imaginative, he was cute and silly.  Why does everyone dislike him so much?


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe you're right dwndrgn, I think a lot of people just jump on the bandwagon and say they hate Jar Jar just for the sake of it. My personal reasons for disliking him consisted of the fact that know matter how hard they try, you can still see that he's a CGI character, I found his comedy relief a bit too much like slapstick (fainting, falling over, etc) and his dialogue and actions just seemed to add to an already far too lightweight script.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 7, 2004)

Heh, Jar Jar seemed to have been meant to be cute and silly, but I still have to ask why Lucas felt Jar Jar would be so integral to the film. I can't watch a film without trying to analyse it.


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have to agree with dwndrgn. I don't get the big uproar over Jar Jar either. I think maybe some Stars Wars fans take themselves a little too seriously .


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 8, 2004)

No, it's not about Star Wars fans taking themselves too seriously, as much as Star Wars fans not being able to write the scripts for George.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm, I've always thought Jar Jar quite funny and silly too, if a bit irrelevant. The whole plot is probably irrelevant inayway.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL! I think that's the naill on the head.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 9, 2004)

Ooops.... hope I haven't offended any serious Star Wars fans out there...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 10, 2004)

Not if we claim your comments speak for the new trilogy only...and maybe Ewoks, too.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 10, 2004)

New trilogy only, indeed. I've seen both the films, but I've had no inclination to see them again, whereas I've seen the old ones a few times. Ewoks. Hmmmm.


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 15, 2004)

I know this is veering off topic somewhat...but exactly how disliked are ewoks? I never had anything against them, but then maybe thats because Lucas was not afraid to have them killed off by AT-STs. Unlike the toning down of the violence in the new films with droid armies.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2004)

Nothing against Ewoks - but, looking back, it seemed very much a specifically way of targetting kids. Hence the exaggerated cynicism. The last few dozen times I've watched ROTJ it was just for the space battle at the end, anyway - whizzing through the Ewoks on fastforward. Great score as well - finally got the full 2 CD soundtrack not all that long ago, which has all the climax music on it (unlike the original soundtrack CD release, which only had about 10 tracks for ROTJ, and little of the climax - ie, the sombre male choir when Luke and Darth duel).


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 15, 2004)

I always hated the Ewoks, but they came along when I was a teenager, and for me they ruined the whole of The Return of The Jedi, which was a shame as the two previous episodes I first saw as a child I loved, and I cannot remember any pandering to children in thos episodes at all.

It seems that once Lucas got to the third episode he thought that he could easily increase his audience by placing 'cute' creatures into prominant positions in the story. It's a shame, but it was his choice. 

In my opinion the only reason for the success of every Star Wars film post-Empire Strikes Back was because of those first two films (if not just the first film).

EDIT: And don't forget that god-awful Ewok movie he did, strange that he rarely mentions that eh?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2004)

That's a new thread!


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 15, 2004)

Er... as in 'that should be a new thread' or 'you've gone totally off topic you bad poster you'?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2004)

No, I mean it was an excuse to create a new topic about Ewok Adventure.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 15, 2004)

Ewoks have a film of their own? *shudder*


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 15, 2004)

You mean to say you never saw it? You lucky, lucky thing you. 

I always think of 'Caravan of Love' by the band Fatboy Slim used to be in when I think of that film. Although the song was better. 

Not that I liked it, you understand, no no no.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2004)

Fatboy slim was in the Housemartins??!


----------

